
PayPal doesn't care about 2FA security - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/06/paypal-doesnt-care-about-security/
======
Willox
I was unable to add my PayPal account while using Google Play on my Android
the other day. I assumed it was because of this, but there's no useful error
message at all unlike the specific issue seen in this post.

~~~
edent
Yes, I've had the same issue. I think that PayPal is now so complex it has
become fragile.

